# New Model Boat Forum



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi guys, not wishing to detract anything from Ships Nostalgia, but thought the modellers on this site might like to know of a new web forum just getting started........it's a friendly site, well run, and informative...just for model boat interests, and if anyone would like to look the link is:

http://rcmb.catchforum.org/forum.htm

cheers (Thumb)(Thumb), neil.


----------

